# Do you use herbs to help stay healthy ?



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 13, 2013)

Many times we use herbs in our cooking, just because of the wonderful flavors it adds to our cooking, but for hundreds of years, people have also used herbs for their healing properties.
My thought is that, just because we now have access to doctors and medicines to treat everything, it is still a good practice to start out with the natural methods first, and see of I can heal myself, and not need to go to the doctor.

Here is a chart showing the healing properties of a few of the more common herbs that we can grow and use.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 13, 2013)

I used the herb Red Clover successfully through my menopause for hot flashes, etc.  I use Milk Thistle and Dandelion extract sometimes for liver and kidney cleansing and support.  I use Turmeric supplements for inflammation and other health benefits, as I find I can't get enough when used as a spice on my veggies.

I try to use cinnamon in teas, etc., when I can, as it is excellent for blood sugar regulation.  Some diabetics keep their condition under control by using unsweetened teas made from cinnamon sticks.  I use fresh garlic, and ginger when I feel a cold coming on, which hasn't been for years.  Been using Skullcap to help with sleep.

I use a Parsley supplement now and then for kidney cleansing.  I bought some Slippery Elm Bark capsules or my cat when he had a hairball problem, not I take some here and there for intestinal soothing and health.  There's probably other I've used, just can't think of them now...so yes, I did vote in favor of using herbs for medicinal properties. ositive:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 13, 2013)

*Simple Info on Some Beneficial Herbs*

*Chamomile... *http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Chamomile

*Dandelion... *http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Dandelion

*Echinacea... *http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Echinacea

*Fennel...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Fennel

*Feverfew...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Feverfew

*Garlic...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Garlic

*Ginkgo...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Ginkgo

*Goldenseal...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Goldenseal

*Hawthorn...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Hawthorn

*Juniper...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Juniper

*Lavender...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Lavender

*Milk Thistle...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Milk_Thistle

*Nettle...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Nettle

*Oregon Grape...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Oregon_Grape

*Pau D' Arco...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Pau_D'_Arco

*Peppermint...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Peppermint

*Pygeum...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Pygeum

*Queen of the Meadow...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Queen_of_the_Meadow

*Red Clover...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Red_Clover

*Rosemary...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Rosemary

*Saffron...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Saffron

*Sarsaparilla...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Sarsaparilla

*Saw Palmetto...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Saw_Palmetto

*Skullcap...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Skullcap

*Thyme...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Thyme

*Uva Ursi...* http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Uva_Ursi


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 14, 2013)

I mostly use herbs and spices for taste. Health benefits are a bonus.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 16, 2013)

I'd be in a world of hurt without horse chestnut and hawthorn. :beaten:


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2013)

Most of those pictured in the first post I grow on my kitchen window sill ...  herbs are fun and easy to grow.  
My Rosemary plants are biggest.  Basil, I usually plant in the garden by my tomato plants. .. they love each other.:love_heart:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 28, 2013)

I was just reading about some of the healing properties of basil today. Besides being an anti-inflammatory, and being good for improving memory, and helping to get rid of those fall and winter colds that will soon be coming along, it is helpful for a host of other things. 
There is a whole list of health benefits, too many to just copy, so I am adding a link to the article.
One  interesting aspect of Basil, is that it has many of the same properties that make medical marijuana effective as a treatment, and there is no restriction on growing and using all the basil that one desires.

http://www.offthegridnews.com/2011/04/21/medicinal-uses-and-health-benefits-of-basil/


----------

